# Every single American should be watching this.



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

All the corruption and lies, they have the proof and every state but Hawaii is there.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Been watching off and on for the passed two days.
Some of it has been quite eye-opening.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, *Kauboy*, could you give me a brief synopsis of what you are watching? My wife and I share the same computer, and if I pull something up I can assure you it's going to be canceled if I simply leave the room...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Hey, *Kauboy*, could you give me a brief synopsis of what you are watching? My wife and I share the same computer, and if I pull something up I can assure you it's going to be canceled if I simply leave the room...


If you use the "Reply" button under a post, and respond with that, it will trigger a notification for the other person to know their post was referenced.
Or you can put an '@' character in front of a member's name, and it will notify them of the mention.

As to what was covered in the symposium, it was a large presentation over 3 days showing what Mike Lindell's cyber security team was able to determine took place during the November 3rd election. They claim to have real network packet captures from most of the states in the U.S., and claim to have proof that votes were altered in numerous ways at the digital level. He showed a comparison between the reported state votes, and what he claims are the corrected totals after his team determined the totals for all of the fraudulent or manipulated votes. They also showed all of the vulnerabilities that the current electronic voting systems possess, and even had people in the audience try to hack their own mock election which used the same electronic devices as many counties used across the nation. They were successful, and it was terribly easy to do.
The summary is, Trump won by a landslide, with even greater numbers in states that he won than were reported.
They have representatives from 45 states in the audience, and they want them to all return home and demand that each of the 50 states go through a full forensic audit of their elections. This, and only this, can truly reveal the full view of corruption that has taken place, and did take place, during the 2020 presidential election.
They also want all future elections to do away with electronic tabulators and easily hacked database servers. Instead, they should be conducted with paper ballots and full accountability with regards to chain of ownership for all ballots being counted.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you, Kauboy, I hope this issue didn't keep you up at night. I appreciate the information. As you might know, if you miss a few days of printed attention you might miss an entire exchange.

I was also surprised about your mentioning of "electronic tabulators." I had been watching that item hither and yon for a few weeks and wondering when the Gestapos were going to start busting machines apart.

I will continue to follow your additions. Thank you for your time and detailed paragraphs!--The Tourist


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> They also want all future elections to do away with electronic tabulators and easily hacked database servers


Yeah, like that's gonna happen

It's looking like the lefties in congress are going to push thru their bill to federalize all future elections. The gop can't help because most of them are globalists just like the dems.

Once that is done, it's going to be like carl marx said - it matters not who votes, what matters is who is counting the votes.

This will result in this nation being a one party nation permanently and from their we will become part of the coming one world government which means Bible prophecy is actually true and as such the worst time in human history is upon us making the first 2 world wars look like child's play (1/3rd of the world's population is supposed to die in the end of the age we are going in to) .


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Goin Home said:


> Yeah, like that's gonna happen
> 
> It's looking like the lefties in congress are going to push thru their bill to federalize all future elections. The gop can't help because most of them are globalists just like the dems.
> 
> ...



Bible prophecy - it's becoming so interesting how things are unfolding.

The proof they demand for covid vaccine (that enables you to enter a place like a grocery store, to do commerce) - _if it becomes a universal system_ - could also be what is called the mark of the devil.
No one can buy food or anything unless you comply.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> It's looking like the lefties in congress are going to push thru their bill to federalize all future elections. The gop can't help because most of them are globalists just like the dems.
> 
> Once that is done, it's going to be like carl marx said - it matters not who votes, what matters is who is counting the votes.
> 
> This will result in this nation being a one party nation permanently and from their we will become part of the coming one world government which means Bible prophecy is actually true and as such the worst time in human history is upon us making the first 2 world wars look like child's play (1/3rd of the world's population is supposed to die in the end of the age we are going in to) .


For now, Texas senator Ted Cruz has killed the Dems attempted voting takeover bill.








Cruz Stops Dem Attempt to Pass Corrupt Politicians Act in Dead of Night


RNLA - The National Bar Association for Republican Lawyers




www.rnla.org





They tried to get a "unanimous consent" vote to move it to the floor in the dead of night, and Teddy stomped it.
The senate is now out of session.
Hopefully they don't try again... but we know they will.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> For now, Texas senator Ted Cruz has killed the Dems attempted voting takeover bill.


Well that was k00L of brutha Ted!


----------

